# Should I have respect



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m afraid I can´t have respect for anyone that takes drugs Webbly and the person we are talking about had been taking them for many years.


A great shame that a person like that with such a talent abused the talent he had. How many young people follow these examples. 
Yes RIP because it seems he never knew what peace was while he was alive.

Diagnosed as suffering from drug-induced schizophrenia, he underwent electroconvulsive therapy. In 1977, during a row over money with Davis, he made threats about using a shotgun. He was committed for treatment at a psychiatric hospital, and spent several months at the Priory clinic in south-west London.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I think you should have respect for Peter Green. He was a kind man who worried that he had too much and gave lots of it away. He was a musical great.

And he had flaws, but then who doesn't? I don't think he did much harm and if people can say that of us when we're gone we won't have done badly. Credit for that thought goes to Paul Eddington.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You will never change my mind about drug addicts, these people are/were almost worshipped by young people and many followed the example to there own detriment.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Regarding the Cliff Richard comment Jan on the other thread. Quote *"I bet Cliff Richard has never taken drugs and I bet you wouldn't mind having his fortune and fame."*

Too good to be true IMO. No drugs, booze or sex! Still on his own I believe. WTF is there to envy there? :lol:

Fortune and fame are not the be all and end all. His music is crap anyway.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Regarding the Cliff Richard comment Jan on the other thread. Quote *"I bet Cliff Richard has never taken drugs and I bet you wouldn't mind having his fortune and fame."*
> 
> Too good to be true IMO. No drugs, booze or sex! Still on his own I believe. WTF is there to envy there? :lol:
> 
> Fortune and fame are not the be all and end all. His music is crap anyway.


He has a very happy life I understand as I did without a couple of those things you quoted.
I have never taken drugs of the recreational kind even though the opportunity was there, never been much of a drinker and was always able to enjoy myself without, not saying nuffink about the last one :grin2:

Oh and his music, now let´s see, how long has he been popular?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like Jan, I can't have respect for addicts and drunks. Sympathy possibly but usually they abuse even many offers of help.
Yes there is good and bad in all of us even those who don't shout one way or the other. 

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think anyone wants to change anyone's mind about drugs.....so Jan and Ray you can relax. No one wants you to start respecting "Drug Addicts"

Drugs bring harm and destruction to a lot of people. 

But I appreciate you started a new thread to get this drugs thing off your chest. 

I asked for respect for an RIP thread for someone who has died

Of course, lots of people respect his musical legacy...............but then many of them are probably druggies or drinkers.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Akshirley ( as I´m an argumentative little devil sometimes :grin2 it was on an off Topic thread, but I get your point Webby so let´s neither of us not throw a wobbly over this.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He has a very happy life I understand as I did without a couple of those things you quoted.
> I have never taken drugs of the recreational kind even though the opportunity was there, never been much of a drinker and was always able to enjoy myself without, not saying nuffink about the last one :grin2:
> 
> Oh and his music, now let´s see, how long has he been popular?


We have no idea if he is happy or not. We have no idea who is happy or not. For the record I have never taken anything stronger than some joints at festivals or with friends on odd occasions when I was young although to be fair I was once passed something at Glastonbury that looked like an oversized joint but all of a sudden Elvis Costellos head expanded to fill the field two hundred yards below me.

I avoided drugs, well at least anything other than cannabis (Which is pretty harmless, or was) as I know what an addictive nature I have, plus seeing a bloke stripping himself naked watching Suzanne Vega and then running around on all fours barking at people as he thought he was a Fox kind of put me off the harder stuff.

That said, much of the music we love is drug or alcohol influenced. Just not Cliff! Oh Cliff if only you were a Cliff! (and fall over it). Young ones. circa 1984.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe if you watched some of the videos on YouTube when he is being interviewed you will get the idea he's a happy little chappy with lots of friends a lot of them female 😊


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Also I believe in respecting All Lives..............................whoops wrong thread


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I see why some of your 'music' is a bit off the wall Baz. You either need to take more or less??

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Maybe if you watched some of the videos on YouTube when he is being interviewed you will get the idea he's a happy little chappy with lots of friends a lot of them female 😊


Maybe he is, maybe its all an act. We will never know and in my case care really. There is something about him I just dont like. Cant put my finger on it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I felt very sorry for him when all the Police/BBC thing went on.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I felt very sorry for him when all the Police/BBC thing went on.


Absolutely! His treatment by the BBC and the Police was a disgrace. Notwithstanding that, his music is sh1te....:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you all liked that slimey Elvis Presley, could never stand the bloke, I preferred Cliff as a person and as a teenager, his music. When I was a child I thought as a child et.etc. 
Now I´m growed up I´m still a child sometimes, but my taste in music has changed completely, I still like the man, he has a nice nature and sense of humour, unlike some people I know  :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wasn't an Elvis fan.

I like some of the later stuff now though. Suspicious Minds, In the Ghetto and so on. Musically brilliant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Elvis was classic. Elvis, Jackson, Tina and Queen still bring the skin tingling at times.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Oh Elvis was classic. Elvis, Jackson, Tina and Queen still bring the skin tingling at times.
> 
> Ray.


Thought you couldn't stand druggies? Hippycrete.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Point taken.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Shafinkso.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wrote a song about the "27 club". 27 seemed to be a tragic age many super talented artists checked out sadly. All about drink, drugs and stardom.

Bit loud and in yer face. Cliff fans should avoid.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your next job, put names to all those faces, the only ones I recognised were Jimi Hendrix and the two fools with the bottles who were not singers and older that 27 when they died.

Just shows ta go ya what a pop fan I is. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Your next job, put names to all those faces, the only ones I recognised were Jimi Hendrix and the two fools with the bottles who were not singers and older that 27 when they died.
> 
> Just shows ta go ya what a pop fan I is. :grin2:


Ok so you spotted Keith Moon with Ollie Reed who I think was 32 or something when he died (Keith not Ollie). Im not watching it again but the wiki entry is here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/27_Club It was more a song about tragic Rock star addiction I guess. Plus its a great photo of Keith and Ollie.

I think there is Janis Joplin in there, Kurt Cobain, Phil Lynott, Jim Morrison, Amy Winehouse, Ian Curtis and a few others.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only name I recognise there is Amy Winehouse, other than knowing her name thats all, what have I missed over the past 50 or so years.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jim Morrison would have been an honorary member of Baz's club at I think it was 28. I saw his grave in the Pere Lachaise Cemetery Paris in the 1990s. It was a veritable shrine, only spoilt by the number of syringes littered around it.

BTW that cemetery is definitely worth a visit if you have a couple of hours to spare in gay Paree some very famous people there. I particularly remember Oscar Wilde and Edith Piaf.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Only name I recognise there is Amy Winehouse, other than knowing her name thats all, what have I missed over the past 50 or so years.


I couldn't begin to tell you what you have missed Jan................but this is my cultural heritage. As for the drugs............

A candle burning at both ends........sure burns with a bright light
But a candle burning at both ends......may not last the night.


----------



## Adoxography (Aug 1, 2020)

If they mind their own business then I won't care but if they hurt or influence others then that is a different story.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

And i think PG gave loads of people pleaure with his music. I personally dont give a **** what he took, why and when. Ffs im sitting in a glass house and I'm not going to throw the first stone. You think different? And you're squeaky clean? Be my guest and throw !!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> And i think PG gave loads of people pleaure with his music. I personally dont give a **** what he took, why and when. Ffs im sitting in a glass house and I'm not going to throw the first stone. You think different? And you're squeaky clean? Be my guest and throw !!


Oh yes, I am squeaky clean when it comes to recreational drugs and had I have known the damage cigarettes can do I would never have smoked them either and stopped 35 years ago. 
Why is it taken for granted by some people that its the done thing? I think I was born into a different world to you because I was able to enjoy life knowing what I was doing and not looking like a Zombie.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel differently regarding drugs 

There but for the grace of God go I 

I have an addictive personality , I struggled to stop smoking 

I never was introduced to drugs, I have however tried cannabis recently to relieve arthritic pain and didn’t like it 

Didn’t smoke it 

I’ve worked with people who were classed as drug addicts, young people and older ones 

It’s so easy to judge what we would and wouldn’t do 

And Rays already feeling social worker :grin2:

But people take drugs for many reasons

When I started smoking I smoked Stuyvesant , soft pack, I thought it sophisticated

I bought one pack a month when I got payed , I could control this thing 

When Much later when it got to one pack a day I don’t remember, but it did 

It’s how all addictions creep up 

And it’s probably best not judged lest we are judged 

Very normal nice people fall foul to addiction 

Mine was smoking, it could easily be wine now as I’ve stopped my methotrexate

The joints are not good , actually they are rubbish, stiff and painful in spite of the morphine patches 

But I’m beginning to fight the left over Covid which I couldn’t do with my immune system suppressed 

I at least I feel somewhat alive 

Sandra


----------

